# Tapatalk 2.1.0 installed



## Shaun (12 Aug 2011)

I've installed the latest version of Tapatalk tonight - v2.1.0

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shanks (13 Aug 2011)

Great, Thanks for ccontinuing to support this. :-) 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Aug 2011)

Oh lovely ...... tap tap tap tap 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Aug 2011)

Had a play on the forum one my HTC wildfire and tapatalk seems almost as easy to navigate the forum as on my pc except for the screen size difference but it seems better than previous versions I have tried.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## What's that clunking? (14 Aug 2011)

Just downloaded tapatalk for my HTC desire, I can see the forum ok but when I try to login, a "processing" message pops up, but nothing else happens. I left it processing for half an hour and still nothing. any ideas please?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Aug 2011)

Have you checked you have the latest version of tapatalk installed

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## What's that clunking? (14 Aug 2011)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Have you checked you have the latest version of tapatalk installed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk



It's V1.12.4, as far as I can see that's the latest?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Aug 2011)

No idea then I just tried logging out then back in and got in ok.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Nov 2012)

Shaun said:


> I've installed the latest version of Tapatalk tonight - v2.1.0
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


How do i install it if I rejected the initial invitation on my iPad?

Sorry tapispaz here


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Nov 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> How do i install it if I rejected the initial invitation on my iPad?
> 
> Sorry tapispaz here


 
Download tapatalk from the app store


----------

